# hps lights



## joellovesweed (Dec 13, 2006)

:bong1: i am looking for some hps lights around 400 watts or 500 but i need all the help i can get on finding the cheapest ones no matter how many watts really cuz want a cheap one so if anyone and everyone can send me links i would be greatful thanks


----------



## highlife (Dec 13, 2006)

i bought 4 hps lights 4 $ 560    bought ballasts and build them myself


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 13, 2006)

Ebay is the best way to go...like hilife said, buy ballasts and build your own!


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 13, 2006)

this place has the cheapest prices on the web. 
http://www.htgsupply.com/category.asp?catID=12
Ive bought a bunch of stuff from them, and its all great quality


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 13, 2006)

Unless your an electrician.  Please do not go and start building your ballasts and wiring stuff up.   The last thing you want to come home to is ashses.  Ebay is the ultimate best way to go if you don't have a supply shop local.  If you don't have the cash to get the 400 or whatever your lookin for.   Start with fluros or something you can use until you get enough. :cool2:Although if not most some of the supply shops should carry used ones on site as well, but I wouldn't go with it unless it has some sort of safety seal.  Just to be safe.

Good Luck

FP


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com

great guy to deal with.  warehouse pricing. not a retail establishment but a warehouse outside of cleveland.

tons of product and really the cheapest I've found including above links.

check it out.


----------



## berserker (Dec 20, 2006)

i bought a 400w hps with balast,light and a good reflector all hooked up ready to grow for $109 and some change+s&h and i love it.it is at htgsupply.com


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> i bought a 400w hps with balast,light and a good reflector all hooked up ready to grow for $109 and some change+s&h and i love it.it is at htgsupply.com


*Yes berserker71 i would agree they have some great **** at very good prices. We buy most of our stuff from them. :aok: *


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 20, 2006)

please dont laugh but 200 bucks for 400watts of hps.. i was at home depot the other day and they had 150 watt hpps lights for 20 bucks with fixutures for 8.99...wudnt it seem more logical to get 3 or 4 of those and have more watts for. WAY less..correct me if im wrong


----------

